# Market Table Signage



## Misschief (Jan 29, 2020)

I've been looking at my table signage (price signs) and reading some marketing books/articles. One of the things that I read over and over is that everything should be consistent with your image. To that end, I've decided to upgrade from handwritten chalkboard signs to printed signage. The next challenge was to come up with a way of displaying them. One of the things I didn't like about my chalkboard signs was that they're easy to tip over; I've knocked them over numerous times. Being home yesterday and today (not sick, just not feeling "right") gave me time to think. Here's what I came up with...





I picked up a bucket of Quickrete cement and made these two samples. The paperclips will hold the signs (3.5" x 3.5") once they're fully set. Right now, I have them in the oven with the light on to harden them as I added a little more water than called for. If they work, I'll be making a few more on the weekend. I'll post a pic once they're out of the molds.

What do you do for small signage?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2020)

I print most of my signs these days.  I use something similar that like you made but mine were purchased from amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XV15RKQ/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_10?smid=AFQYEYDAEJ12M&psc=1

Something like these.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 30, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I print most of my signs these days.  I use something similar that like you made but mine were purchased from amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XV15RKQ/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_10?smid=AFQYEYDAEJ12M&psc=1
> 
> Something like these.


Those are nice!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 30, 2020)

Here they are, out of the mold. The one on the left looks wonky but it really isn't.


----------



## amd (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm trying to keep my displays as clean as possible, going for a more "natural" look, but after trying some small signage I realized that it really needs to be "in the customer's face" so my signs ended up being slightly large. I found the chalkboard trays in the Target dollar section (I think they were $3) last year, and I have a friend with a vinyl cutter, so she made my lettering. 





Side note: My husband built me the 2 tier shelf when I first started doing shows, I used it for a few and then ditched it, but went back to it last year and realized how much I love it so he's building me more for this year. They'll be getting a facelift to a lighter color. (The black just blends with the background too much.)


----------



## Misschief (Jan 30, 2020)

Hmmm.. I like the black because it DOES blend into the background. It helps to accentuate your product.


----------



## Natalie Sunbear (Jan 30, 2020)

I think the size of your signage is ingenious as it would catch your eye from faraway. Let's face it at markets going along the store's they sort of morph into each other. 

Clear signage and also clear pricing. I will walk away from a store if there is no prices as an introvert I loathe asking. Even if I really like a product.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2020)

I have one large sign for soaps also done on chalkboard with vinyl.    The others are smaller and printed.  I have too much stuff and not enough space.  I use 3 6 ft tables at my shows.


----------



## amd (Jan 30, 2020)

Misschief said:


> Hmmm.. I like the black because it DOES blend into the background. It helps to accentuate your product.


I agree with that aspect, but after 6 months of hauling around to shows, it's gotten pretty scuffed up, dinged and dirty. The black shows every.stinking.flaw... and people notice. I don't like constant maintenance ('cuz I could just touch everything up after a show) so going to a lighter color will still allow the product to stand out without showing the wear as noticeably. It won't be white (my gawd, so dirty looking!) but it won't be black.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 1, 2020)

And here are the finished holders. They should lighten up a bit within the next month, as they fully cure (according to everything I've read). I made the rest of them this morning (another 9) and added titanium dioxide to the mixing water in order to lighten the concrete a bit more. We'll see how those turn out later.


----------



## Natalie Sunbear (Feb 1, 2020)

That is so clever. I love it.


----------



## mishmish (Jun 20, 2020)

Natalie Sunbear said:


> I think the size of your signage is ingenious as it would catch your eye from faraway. Let's face it at markets going along the store's they sort of morph into each other.
> 
> Clear signage and also clear pricing. I will walk away from a store if there is no prices as an introvert I loathe asking. Even if I really like a product.



I also find that people don't like to ask prices. The blackboard style signage is very attractive.


----------

